# Authentic Limited Edition 2001?? (photos)



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey fellas;

I just got a 2001 Limited Edition sampler pack from habanodirect and am concerned about a couple bands. Would you look at them and tell me what you think? The Montecristos (robusto & DC) look great, but one of the RyJ bands has some gold overlapping the "Romeo and Julieta Habana", and the "Limited Ed" bands don't say "2001" on them like the photo from the website. I think I have seen these bands both ways, but not on RyJ... ?

The "Limited Edition" bands on the Cohiba Pyramide and Partagas SerD#3 look like they were cut too narrow or something, not nice like the ones on the Montes... Also I put authentic label bands in the photo for reference. Thanks for your input as always LLGs...

I put 2 pics up on this page:

http://zzz.server101.com/LmtEd.htm


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I have seen the gold overlap or colors overlap on bands many time over the years. Cuba is not really known for being perfectionists in printing bands. 

The Edition Limitada bands with *no* 2001 date printed were used in the original release in the EL line up (ie: Partagas Pyramids, HdM Particulares, Montecristo Robustos). I cannot remember if the RyJ Robusto was part of the original release or not. Maybe others here can answer that that.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey Chris,

Have seen your problem before among the local herf crew, just ove the past 2 weeks in fact. Something about this particular Limited edition assorment just doesn't look right (especially the 2001 LE bands) & I think we should inquire what's going on from this dealer.

Personally, I ordered the 2003 LE assortment & was very satisfied with it. I've also been ordering from this dealer for over a year (I've ordered quite a bit) and have generally been very pleased and find they are willing to work very hard to please me. Some of my local buddies say that HabanoDirect has handled their complaints really well. I can only suggest what I said earlier, and that is write them with you questions & concerns and see what they say.

MoTheMan


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

What Mo said..something's not quite right with those bands......


pokie... the RyJ robusto was second release of ELs, I believe.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker is correct, i have the partagas piramides with no date, the RyJ robusto's have dates on them(got a box at home, will double check tonite)

i would be wary of the supplier, i have read negative reviews on them. visit this link

http://www.cigarweekly.com/forums_old/links_comments.asp?id=613


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Ditto what Matt said. I just looked through the links I had on these and the only robusto I show in the first year were the Monti's. 
Pretty sure the RyJ were in the second batch.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

The Monte robustos I received w/this package DID have 2001 printed on the band. Did they also produce them in 2001? Also, I will smoke one tonight and get a much better idea. I will also email these photos to habanodirect and see what they say. I'll let you know. Anybody else?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I don't remember seeing any Monte robustos with 2001 bands, but, that's something I would not put past Habanos SA. They could very well have made some of them and put 2001 bands on them. But, from my experience the only Montecristos with 2001 bands on them are the double coronas released in the second release of ELs, along with the RyJ robustos.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I have to agree with Matt. I have not seen any MC Robustos with 2001 marked EL bands. Most all the MC Robustos I know of that folks have were bought a while back though.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

my monte robustos do have the year 2001 on them. i hope they are real  

jimmy


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

I smoked one of the Monte robustos and the Partagas SerieD#3 today. The Monte was strong, and bitter towards the end, but had that ISOM taste for sure. I haven't smoked one of these before so I have no reference to compare though... I was more worried about the Partagas, but it was fantastic... I also had an expert examine the labels and he said that some of them were sloppy, but authentic. He also smoked one of the Partagas pyramides and was very impressed.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a box of the Monte Robusto's EL 01's with 2001 on the band everything look good, althought the draw on the one's I've smoke was a little tight...they had that Monte taste...never question if they were authentic...they did come from this dealer though ?? I have a box of the 2003 sampler from them at home that I will check it tonight.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Heard this rumor from a Habanos supplied dealer overses, that a lot of the 2001 LE sold so well that Habanos/Altadis has decided to con't production using the same blend and con't using 2001 LE band to identify the product. After all, he said, "money is money, communist or not."

Again, I would still contact the dealer that you bought the cigars from & inquire, I'm sure that if they're reputable, they'll answer your questions, and if they're interested in making their business grow, they'll be paying more detail to these little nuances.

I've included a picture below. Both boxes were bought from the same dealer (a reputable one) about two months apart (by a friend). The box on the right looks a bit lighter in color but I think that may have been light reflection. Anyhow, I've smoked the darker one and they're legit but they don't have 2001 written on them. The ones on the right have the 2001 on them. Now I haven't smoked the ones on the left but I've smoked MC Robustos with 2001 LE bands and they pretty much all taste the same. Hope this was of some help.


MoTheMan


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Oops! Correction.*



> *The ones on the right have the 2001 on them.*


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Oops again*

* Oops, correction again . . . the ones on the LEFT have 2001 written onthem*

I'm going to get some coffee.

MoTheMan


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

i have a vague recollection of a story about this vendor trying to sell something that didn't exist (i want to say vr robusto??), then being called on it, and then blaming his wife and her lover for trying to screw him ... or something like that. or it could have been a movie. i can't remember where i read this story... but this is on my do not use list.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

MoTheMan, you are the man... I'm relieved to know that both bands could be legit... I'll still email the vendor this afternoon to hear what they have to say about it... I'll let you guys know what they have to say.

BTW the stock photo of the MC robusto ar cigars-review.org shows the 2001 band:
http://www.cigars-review.org/Montecristo-Robusto-LE-2001.htm

Happy Thanksgiving LLGs


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

2000 
Hoyo Particulare 
Montecristo Robusto 
Partagas Pyramide 
Romeo y Julieta Exhibición #2 (prominente) 


2001 
Cohiba Pyramide 
Hoyo Particulare (re-release) 
Montecristo Double Corona 
Partagas Series D3 
Romeo y Julieta Robusto 
Romeo y Julieta Pyramide (withdrawn) 


2002 
none 


2003 
Cohiba Double Corona 
Hoyo Pyramide 
Montecristo C 
Partagas Series D2 
Romeo y Julieta Hermosa 1 

As this is the way it lines up I have seen Monte Robustos w/ just LE on them I have seen 01 smoked alot of them both taste the same IMHO


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I bought a box of MC Robustos EL '01's from a very reliable source (one that advertizes on our site) and I believe they
are real. 
.
Mine are dark such as Mo's picture on the right.
I even put a post under the Habano's Reviews. 
I believe as Mo said they kept on producing these cigars.
Mine are great.... dark, rich, thick smoke.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

As stated, the Monte Robusto EL had a second run which had the year on the band of the second release.


----------

